# Pastor Brian Schwertley to debate Full Preterism



## PresReformed

Pastor Brian Schwertley to debate Full Preterism this evening at 7 PM EDT on Covenant Radio


----------



## Grymir

All right!! A partial - full preterist smackdown! I'm game. Thanks!


----------



## LawrenceU

I know what I'm doing tonight. Do you know if they archive their shows?


----------



## Davidius

LawrenceU said:


> I know what I'm doing tonight. Do you know if they archive their shows?



Yes, they do. You'll find that they're kind of like Fox News. They say they are neutral, but they are obviously pro-FV (unless something has changed and they have now stated this clearly). The good part is that they really do still invite individuals with dissenting viewpoints to come on the show (e.g. Schwertley).


----------



## Blueridge Believer

I think they have an archived show where David Englesma debated Preston over this subject. I heard the debate, it was just too short.


----------



## DMcFadden

Davidius said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what I'm doing tonight. Do you know if they archive their shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. You'll find that they're kind of like Fox News. They say they are neutral, but they are obviously pro-FV (unless something has changed and they have now stated this clearly). The good part is that they really do still invite individuals with dissenting viewpoints to come on the show (e.g. Schwertley).
Click to expand...


I have heard mixed reviews on Brian Schwertley. What do you all think of him?

BTW, Fox NEVER said they were "neutral," merely "fair and balanced." In other words, rather than only putting on leftwingnuts like MSN and NBC, they put on an equal number of right wingnuts (e.g., Hannity's ranting talking points at full volume). 

The fact that they have ANY conservatives at all is what makes them stand out from NBC, for example. Neutral? Hardly. Fair? Works for me.


----------



## N. Eshelman

DMcFadden said:


> I have heard mixed reviews on Brian Schwertley. What do you all think of him?



I think that Brian is a member of PB? You could ask him! 

So did anyone listen to the debate? How did it go?


----------



## Grymir

I got held up at work making a chocolate truffle cake, so I'll have to wait for it to be archived


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Pretty sure he's not; but asking personally always sounds like a good idea.


nleshelman said:


> I think that Brian is a member of PB? You could ask him!


----------



## Scott1

> I have heard mixed reviews on Brian Schwertley. What do you all think of him?



I am not greatly familiar with Mr Schwertley's writings except that I am aware he holds strictly to the original Westminster Standards (without the couple changes of the Americans) and that he wrote an excellent paper on the topic of "deaconesses":

A Historical and Biblical Examination of Women Deacons


----------



## yeutter

*Brian can be contacted at his website.*

I think you can contact Brian at his website


----------



## Barnpreacher

yeutter said:


> I think you can contact Brian at his website



What would you ask him? Brian, I have heard mixed reviews about you. What do you think of yourself?


----------



## Pergamum

Davidius said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what I'm doing tonight. Do you know if they archive their shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. You'll find that they're kind of like Fox News. They say they are neutral, but they are obviously pro-FV (unless something has changed and they have now stated this clearly). The good part is that they really do still invite individuals with dissenting viewpoints to come on the show (e.g. Schwertley).
Click to expand...


What!? Fox News is pro-FV?


----------



## JM

Slightly offtopic, what does the Covenant Radio toolbar do, what does it offer?


----------



## Kim G

Barnpreacher said:


> yeutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can contact Brian at his website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you ask him? Brian, I have heard mixed reviews about you. What do you think of yourself?
Click to expand...


  For some reason, this struck me as very funny. Oh, it's been a long day . . .


----------



## YXU

Pastor Schwertley is awesome! His website is a small goldmine.


----------

